# Video Lag & Resolution Problems w/Vizio TV



## sorensen3021 (Apr 29, 2008)

I've had this Vizio TV for about 7 months now, and I have finally got fed up with some issues with it. 

First off, when I play games such as Call of Duty: World at War on Xbox 360, I notice a video lag from when I rotate my character from my controller to the TV. I have tried using both component and HDMI cables and have had the same issue. I have even turned off Noise Reduction and Dynamic Contrast, but I still underwent noticeable lag. So I tried to run a lag test by hooking up VGA cables to it and comparing lag tests with the Vizio and my AGM computer monitor. But unbelievably the AGM monitor lagged more than the Vizio. (see picture below) My only guess there is that the TV doesn't lag through VGA hookups, but I really want to keep the video quality of HDMI, not VGA.










My second issue is that I can't get the resolution set correctly on the TV when I use it as a second display, extending my main display. It automatically sets the resolution to 1024*768 and it looks distorted as the TV is meant for widescreen displays and it stretches it out. But no matter what other resolution I set for the Vizio display, its says VGA resolution mode not supported. I tried every single display option with no avail. I even tried the 1680*1050 resolution that the TV is supposed to support.

Thanks for the help ahead of time. I appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## sorensen3021 (Apr 29, 2008)

Edit: I just realized looking back that the Vizio is lagging behind the AGM because the AGM is displaying the current time faster than the Vizio.


----------

